# Captain Joe Drew's first 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Captain Joe Drew's first 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip
Native Floridian or tourist there is always things to do, things to see, at Madeira Beach's famous John's Pass Boardwalk.

Never to be overlooked is the Florida Fishermen Lost At Sea Memorial... The Fisherman's Prayer:


Flying high, proud, over the Memorial is the Stars & Stripes:

Unveiled October 29, 2011, this beautiful memorial is for the 133+ who were lost at sea in our area since 1933.* Two-thirds of the bodies were never found. 55% of those lost were recreational fishermen.
Like to try something different? You will never forget the Boardwalk Grill's Lobster Roll:

Like to fish? After all, fishing is what Madeira Beach is all about. Captain Dylan Hubbard explains in detail what to expect on a 39 hour adventure deep into the heart of our Gulf of Mexico:

Captain Dylan introduces one of Hubbard's newest Captains, Captain Joe Drew;

Captain Joe is very proud of his 100 ton Masters license:

This young Captain is backed by years of experience.
Many celebrate special occasions on the water. No better way for a father to show his love for his son than a Thanksgiving 39 hour fishing trip on the Florida Fisherman ll:

Last year Captain Bryon Holland showed us, first hand, how to celebrate Thanksgiving:

Can this young Captain guide us on a Thanksgiving trip to remember? Only one way to find out. Join us as we fine out together:

Captain Joe is all excited; so are we:

First mate, Will, makes sure we are ready for the fights sure to come:

Friday night:
Mr. Larry Miller is so proud of his first Mangrove Snapper of the night, and so is Captain Joe:

The snapper bite is strong:

Tim and his good friend Nick drove from Indiana, 15 hours, to fish our Florida waters. Tim's sister lives in Sarasota:

That ear to ear smile on Captain Joe's face says a lot:

Mr. John Martin, fishing adviser on the Florida, shows us how it's done:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Huge smiles are everywhere:

Early Saturday morning, Will and Captain Joe reflect on the night's catch:

Justin just caught a red grouper with an FWC tag. Be sure to report any fish caught with a tag; the number is on the tag:

This is turning into a major snapper catch:

Mr. Larry Miller is one of the best. Larry just flew in from Canada, 29 degrees. 2.5 hours later he was basking in Florida Sunshine and 75 degrees:


Captain Joe is a hands-on Captain; he is everywhere:





It's Beautiful out here:

John films one of the many fights with the big boys. More often than not the fish wins:


Talk about 'wins'!* Ever see a ham sandwich like this Tammy special:


Nick & Tim are showing us why the trip from the Hoosier State was worth the drive:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The battles are on-going:



Some are too big even for the master:



Saturday evening... Look at those smiles:





Our 'Jersey Girl' is so proud of us:

She knows we have been battling the creatures of the deep for many hours. That Tammy special home-made chili is welcomed by one and all. Great Florida weather, the best of people, and boxes loaded with fish, who could ask for anything more? Well!


Let's hit our bunks for the long ride home.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Early Sunday morning... Captain Joe shows us how easy it is to dock a huge fishing machine:



Can this young Captain guide us on a Thanksgiving trip to remember?* Well!
Captain Joe Drew's first 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll Trip was really special for this young man, this Captain, this very experienced Captain.
Back at the dock:




The winning Gag hit the scales at 16 pounds, Snapper 8 pounds.
The Harbison family has been involved in fishing and hunting for many decades. Like Father, like grand-daughter, my granddaughter, Danielle:


Be sure to 'catch' the action in this on the water video of Captain Joe Drew's first 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip.







Thanks to Mr. john Martin, and Captain Dylan Hubbard for making this report possible. A special thanks to Mr. John Longo for providing technical advice and proofreading.


----------

